# Mcfaddin beach



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Trapperjon and I took a day off to try some trout on top waters in the surf. We left out at 3:00 am and made it in good time, the skeeters were not too bad and bait was moving.
I cast a She dawg, chrome to black and started getting knocked around, but no takes for a long time.

Dang it's hard to catch em, I must have had five good ones on that got off and a good two dozen blow ups and looks. 

Maybe it's because I'm old, but they smash it so fast it's always a matter of I suddenly have a fish on that's stripping line.

I only wrangled one into the cooler.
24.75" and stout besides a great fight in the surf after exploding on the top water lure, one filet feed my wife and that night.
Going to eat more tonight!


We traveled around looking for bait and actually cast netted some baby croakers and made it back to the surf with them.
I got two more trout about 17" and 19" and Jon got sharked ( 2 Atlantic sharp nose and one scallop hammerhead ) and then the cursed hard heads moved in to take the last of the croakers.
We were beat and went home.


The water was beautiful and clear, just out a ways was blue water. You can see it in the background.

Looking forward to next time.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good job. yup, the water sure has been nice this week.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice catch. That middle trout is solid for sure.


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the report.
R


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like yâ€™all had a good time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcs12345 (May 1, 2014)

Sabine Pass or High Island side of McFadden?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

More towards the HI end.


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> More towards the HI end.


Where do you access the McFadden beach? I am planning on going tomorrow morning. Would I go down 124 then just hang a left at beach head? It gets a bit rough right there I thought.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

From there to Rollover pass there are several good access roads, some are only good to turn in and then hump gear to the beach, so pack light. Others will get you up and down the beach when in good packed conditions and the wade gut isn't up to the dune line.


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> From there to Rollover pass there are several good access roads, some are only good to turn in and then hump gear to the beach, so pack light. Others will get you up and down the beach when in good packed conditions and the wade gut isn't up to the dune line.


Ok so you are saying go right off 124 once you hit the beach head. Does anyone ever go left on that rough road?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mblanco2000 said:


> Ok so you are saying go right off 124 once you hit the beach head. Does anyone ever go left on that rough road?


You can go left towards Mcfadden very easily. About 5 MIles you will see the Brown Mcfadden refuge sign. After that all bets are off and you will need a 4x4 in some areas. The entire area holds fish in different conditions. Look for bait an sign and catch em. Stay off the old 87 busted asphalt if you can, drive the beach.


----------

